# Anyone use Springtime, Inc.'s Joint Health?



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I already use Springtime, Inc's Bug Off garlic supplement for our dogs and am looking at their Joint Health supplement. I'm curious if anyone on here has used it and what they think/thought of it versus another glucosamine & chondroitin supplement? Here's the link for anyone wondering what I'm talking about: Dog - Joint Health Chewables - Springtime, Inc.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I like the MSM level... but the Glucosamine and Chondroitin are pretty low. I'd have to give my guy 3 or 4 pills a day to equal what he's getting from Cosequin or other supplements. 

I think this is something I would give as support to a dog who doesn't have joint problems, but is either growing or very active.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I've been using the springtime fresh factor for about 4 months now, love it, see a big difference in my two..... I only give them four a day each, it's quite expensive(when you have two dogs) , think they say they should have 6/day......


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Our dogs are young/growing and pretty active. They don't have any joint issues that I'm aware of (knock on wood) at the moment, so I think I'm going to try it. I need to re-order the garlic supplements anyway and they're having their buy 2 get 2 free on the garlic and joint health. Plus I'll get 2 more free bottles of the joint health since I'm doing a big order!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The issue with glucosamine supplements is that they do not fall under FDA jurisdiction... so the product may not have what it says it does in it or it might not be bioavailable... And onions are toxic to dogs(affects their ability to carry hemoglobin) and garlic is in the onion family.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ive used the joint health and fresh factors for years..when we rescued Roxie at 9 months she had severe hip dysplasia..my vet reccommend euthansia...of course I didnt want to listen..so we put her on these 2 supplements,and fish oil..3 years later my vet didnt recognize her...she hikes,runs,jump.plays like a puppy..you cannot tell she has any hip issues..we had our 18 year old on it too..he hiked up until he passed last year..I swear by the suff.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I wonder why they sell garlic supplements when garlic is known to be toxic to dogs?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

We use it as an insect repellent since we have a lot of critters in our area. I've researched it and talked to our vet about it in depth and we're both comfortable with the benefits vs. the risk of such a small amount of garlic.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Some dogs don't handle well the "beef or pork liver" contained in the Springtime joint chewable - so just be aware of it.

Over the years I've strayed away from supplements made for animals and buy good quality human supplements. The price is often better, fewer objectionable ingredients and I feel there may be better quality control.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many foods use garlic ( Pro Plan uses garlic oil in their ingredient list) and many holistic vets recommend a small dose of garlic as being very healthful.


----------

